# DIY Woodland scenics snow



## frankster1976 (Feb 12, 2021)

Hello all,

I was watching a YouTube video where someone created their own woodland scenics grass and sand. He went to a hardware store and collected their saw dust and painted it green. This got me thinking can the same be done for snow?

Does anyone know how we can make our own soft flake snow? Would white paint and sawdust do the trick? I have 3 plywood boards and its a lot of snow I plan on using.

Thank you


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

I have heard of people using colored grout for soils and white grout plus glitter for snow. I've just stuck with the WS products, though.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Products like WS snow and grass are fairly recent additions to the hobby. People have been dying foam and sawdust for years. All those methods still work as well now as the did 30+ years ago. Paint might make sawdust want to clump, so you'll have to keep breaking it apart.


----------

